# The Steelers Won the Superbowl



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, they did. Much to my dismay. :x 

Oh well, it was a great game. Great comeback by the Cardinals but they fell short in the end. 

Props to the Steelers. They earned it. Great pass by Roethlisburger to Holmes for the game winning TD.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Meh, the refs played more than a role they should have. They also should have reviewed the last play. Warner maintained control of the ball despite it being hit and it would have probably been ruled incomplete upon review.

Too bad the Card's didn't think to go to a 2 minute offense until it was too late.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done to Holmes and Rothlesburger. I agree about everything you said, but even if they did reverse that call it probably would of made no difference in the final score.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great game! I thought Warner played a great game...too bad that one mistake, leading to a 14 pt turnaround, was the difference. And too bad they didn't work Fitzgerald into the rotation earlier...he's amazing.

Now, talk about amazing...Big Ben was all that! How can such a big, sort of awkward-looking guy be so elusive in the backfield...and then how does he find an open receiver and deliver a pinpoint accurate pass when he's scrambling for his life...then repeat -- over and over again! A truly great performance. Holmes was great too!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I loved every minute of it. Great game! To bad the Cardinals had to play the Steelers, I would love for the Cardinals to win it someday.

Cowboy fans haven't let me down at all. I new they would be crying. WE HAVE 6 rings. 

Most of the ESPN and NFL Network analysts are calling them the NFL's model franchise. I think I would have to agree. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This Niner fan isn't whining BigBen. I was rooting for the Cards, but the Cards lost by their play, not by the calls of the refs. The play at the end of the half was the difference, that was NOT the refs fault! Congrats to the Steelers again, and I hate saying that. :evil:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Pro wrote:


> This Niner fan isn't whining BigBen. I was rooting for the Cards, but the Cards lost by their play, not by the calls of the refs. The play at the end of the half was the difference, that was NOT the refs fault! Congrats to the Steelers again, and I hate saying that. :evil:


I know your not whining your to smart, objective and classy to be a Cowboy fan. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* *(())*


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

There are some on here who have their head so far up their Pompous asses that they couldn't see anything clearly unless they were given an enema. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> There are some on here who have their head so far up their Pompous asses that they couldn't see anything clearly unless they were given an enema. :shock:


 :lol: :rotfl:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> There are some on here who have their head so far up their Pompous asses that they couldn't see anything clearly unless they were given an enema. :shock:


Said the man standing in front of the mirror. Once again a casual observer of the game thinks the steelers stole the ring (for the second time), only a steeler could be content with that game.

Try tuning into a national broadcast post game without hearing about the poor officiating, hell even the BBC questioned the last "fumble" and the lack of review.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not whinning either. Espn took a poll and the #1 hated team in the NFL is Dallas Cowboys followed by Pittsburg, but pretty far back in the rankings. I love Pitts D. Polomolu is the bomb, but I still think the game was kinda one sided, if the game was played again Arizona would win, and if they played a third time Arizona would blow them out. Just my opinion. You still can't take it away from them, Big Ben is the man, and Santonio Homes took his game to the next lavel, making up for the injured Ward. I really did not know Holmes had it in him. WOW is all I can say about that.

PS I am a Colt fan, but like most teams in the NFL, if I had to "hate a team" right now it would be Denver or Cowboys.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The other thing that totally suprised me was Arizona's D against Fast Willie Parker (the run) man those guys stuffed Pitts running attack all game, that was one of the enjoyable things I watched in that game, it was unreal.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggz wrote:


> Said the man standing in front of the mirror. Once again a casual observer of the game thinks the steelers stole the ring (for the second time), only a steeler could be content with that game.
> 
> Try tuning into a national broadcast post game without hearing about the poor officiating, hell even the BBC questioned the last "fumble" and the lack of review.


Yes I am content with the game. I knew it would be a nail biter. I would like to know why you think it was poorly officiated. Almost every call was reviewed on the Tele and confirmed to be a penalty. I think Gandy (Cardinals Left Tackle) could have been called for holding on every play.

How are those bad calls, because they weren't called against the Steelers. Oh yea lets turn to the BBC for Football sporting news. You go to their website and they have links like: Guide to the positions of American football, Guide to the basics of American football. I don't really think thats who you want to be listening to for unbiased Football coverage. Maybe Uneducated football coverage, but I forget that is how you Cowboy fans like your news.



HOGAN said:


> The other thing that totally suprised me was Arizona's D against Fast Willie Parker (the run) man those guys stuffed Pitts running attack all game, that was one of the enjoyable things I watched in that game, it was unreal.


As an avid fan who watches and replays every game a couple of times a week, this shouldn't have been a shock at all to anyone. The Steelers O-line sucks and they haven't been able to run the ball all year. In my opinion Parker isn't even the best back on the Steelers.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Just for the record, this is the ORIGINAL Superbowl thread. :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I am not whinning either. Espn took a poll and the #1 hated team in the NFL is Dallas Cowboys followed by Pittsburg, but pretty far back in the rankings. I love Pitts D. Polomolu is the bomb, but I still think the game was kinda one sided, if the game was played again Arizona would win, and if they played a third time Arizona would blow them out. Just my opinion. You still can't take it away from them, Big Ben is the man, and Santonio Homes took his game to the next lavel, making up for the injured Ward. I really did not know Holmes had it in him. WOW is all I can say about that.
> 
> PS I am a Colt fan, but like most teams in the NFL, if I had to "hate a team" right now it would be Denver or Cowboys.


Hogan, why do you have to be a Denver hater *(u)* I thought the game was very entertaining, I was cheering for Arizona, I think they played with a lot of heart. As far as the officiating, I think the Steelers got some early calls, but it was evened up in the 4th as the Cards got all the calls up until that last play, which I think should have been reviewed but still would likely have not made a difference. Great game.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

The fumble call STUNK. I would of like to see Cards run one/ two more plays .Long ball to the end zone that would of been a great finish. Who do you think would of came down with the ball.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > I am not whinning either. Espn took a poll and the #1 hated team in the NFL is Dallas Cowboys followed by Pittsburg, but pretty far back in the rankings. I love Pitts D. Polomolu is the bomb, but I still think the game was kinda one sided, if the game was played again Arizona would win, and if they played a third time Arizona would blow them out. Just my opinion. You still can't take it away from them, Big Ben is the man, and Santonio Homes took his game to the next lavel, making up for the injured Ward. I really did not know Holmes had it in him. WOW is all I can say about that.
> ...


THe reason I hate Denver is because of Shanahan, and his secrecey toward his running backs, the best one never gets in the end zone and the worse one gets in the endzone and that is week one, week two there is no repeat, they all are benched and a new running back is in the mix, week three is even more F ed up that the first two.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Guns and Flies said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


He's gone so you can love them now :wink:


----------

